# caught in the act!



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Naughty little Munchkin - flirting with another girl while Isabella wasn't looking!









(He likes to visit me in my sewing room. Now I know why!)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a lovely picture!

Another super-intelligent white pigeon like our Flakey 

John


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Lol shame shame


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

what a lovely bird


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*unsuspecting Isabella...*

Yes, shame on him! Poor Isabella - too busy egg-sitting to suspect a thing


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL, They make an interesting couple but I don't think Isabella has anything to worry about. JMPO


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> LOL, They make an interesting couple but I don't think Isabella has anything to worry about. JMPO


LOL! You beat to the post, Charis! That's JUST what I was going to say! 

That doll is a real cutie but she won't be able to sit on eggs or preen Munchkin...he'll soon return to his "live" love!  The doll is just a passing fancy, I'm sure...guys LOVE to "look"... 

What a great nest box! And, what a great tribute to Isabella...She sure IS a SWEETY!  

Your pictures are GREAT!!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> LOL! You beat to the post, Charis! That's JUST what I was going to say!
> 
> That doll is a real cutie but she won't be able to sit on eggs or preen Munchkin...he'll soon return to his "live" love!  The doll is just a passing fancy, I'm sure...guys LOVE to "look"...
> 
> ...


What can I say, Shi?! LOL We both have great minds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> What can I say, Shi?! LOL We both have great minds.


ROFL, Charis...many thanks...however, I have a feeling that YOU have the great mind and mine is running around in quirky circles!   

But, we sure share a love of pigeons! With threads like this one, the love and admiration for these fascinating birds sure comes shining through! 

Again, THANKS, Karen, for posting pictures of your beauties and allowing us to have a little "fun!"  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Again, THANKS, Karen, for posting pictures of your beauties and allowing us to have a little "fun!"
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi


You're welcome!!
These silly birds keep me amused. Just sharing the love.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

lol what a shame! what a cheater! lol
yea know wonder she likes going to the sewing room


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*GASP!!!*

Karen! You are showing Munchkin AND that....that _hussy_ as your AVATAR???!!!    

Oh, for shame...I'm sure you mean no harm...BUT, Isabella could see it!! THEN, the FEATHERS ARE GONNA HIT THE FAN!!!

That IS a darling pic but PLEASE don't tell Isabella that I said so! She would never forgive me!

Shi


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

oh i know why he like that thing... i mean doll. it has two feathers sticking out of its head, and i wonder what kind of feathers thoes are!!!(hint hint) so he has a doll that reminds him of her.


case closed.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL great pictures, and I love everyone's comments. Shi, my mind's there in the quirky circles too, maybe it's a Scorpio thing.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

what a darling picture, and a lovely bird. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I was thinking...hhmm...when did she get another pigeon .

I then saw the picture! lol! VERY CUTE!

-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> LOL great pictures, and I love everyone's comments. Shi, my mind's there in the *quirky circles too, maybe it's a Scorpio thing. *


Oh, ABSOLUTELY, MJ! After all, you have your birds in a TENT...who else thought of that??? LOVE it!

Some signs are needed to keep their feet firmly planted on the ground! We "quirky" Scorps love to fly OFF the ground, saying, "Hey, guys, laugh a little...come _fly_ with us! A brief R&R will do you good!"

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi
& Squeaks (who says, *sigh* I have to _live_ with this one! Munchkin, more power to you, buddy! You know how to pick 'em!")


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Isn't that like a man she is home taking care of the nest and he is off flirtin and cheatin he deserves a good wing slap for his behavior. Terrible... but when he wants someone to snuggle up to or preen him then who does he come crawling back to , huh??? MEN Ugh


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SkyofAngels said:


> Isn't that like a man she is home taking care of the nest and he is off flirtin and cheatin he deserves a good wing slap for his behavior. Terrible... but when he wants someone to snuggle up to or preen him then who does he come crawling back to , huh??? MEN Ugh


Now, now...Kristen...let's give Munchkin SOME benefit of a doubt (for now, anyway!)

Not all male pijies are bad. Munchkin could be _just_ lookin'...no harm in that. In fact, if he DIDN'T look, I might wonder. I'm sure Isabella understands that. Besides, she's QUITE the BEAUTY in her own right! 

Also, Isabella might have kicked him out for a few hours. Some hens get QUITE possessive with their eggs/kids. Munchkin just wanted someone to talk to...nothing more...

I think we should wait for future updates. Remember "Innocent until proven Guilty."   

What do you say, Kristen?

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

In the picture Karen sent us, it sure looks like he's about to feed her [the doll] and we all know what happens after that.


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh, I love your photos, and the message on the nest box is sweet! Once my little hen RoundAbout was sitting on eggs in her nest box, and her hubby was flirting with another single hen on the floor of the coop. He danced in front of this "other woman" while Roundy peeked out of the nest box and spied on him with disapproval in her eye. I don't know what she said to him when he finally came home!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> In the picture Karen sent us, it sure looks like he's about to feed her [the doll] and we all know what happens after that.


Nah...he's just "talking"...and that's ALL he better do!   

Roundabout...If Roundy's hubby is still holding his head up, she probably just gave him a gentle warning!  

Shi


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> Now, now...Kristen...let's give Munchkin SOME benefit of a doubt (for now, anyway!)
> 
> Not all male pijies are bad. Munchkin could be *just lookin'...no harm in that. In fact, if he DIDN'T look, I might wonder.* I'm sure Isabella understands that. Besides, she's QUITE the BEAUTY in her own right!
> 
> ...


What do I say?
I say men _look_ with there hands or in this case their wings lol 
I dunno that looked pretty guilty to me....


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm interested in hearing what the other women has to say about this evidence....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SkyofAngels said:


> I'm interested in hearing what the other women has to say about this evidence....



ROFL! I WANT TO SEE THIS TOO!    

However, I still say, "innocent until proven guilty.." 

Hugs and Scritches

Shi
& Squeaks (he's not saying _anything_!)


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are darling pictures. Little Munchkin with his dolly does look like he is ready to bill and coo. UH-OH, Isabella will deal with that doll when she gets some nest relief time. Bet she tells that home wrecker to leave her man alone! 
Thanks for the pics. They are precious.

Margaret


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

He really was just looking. With his eyes only.
But he did get a talking to - first from me, and then from Isabella. I think he has learned his lesson. But just in case, we have him under strict supervision!


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

╔╗╔═╦╗
║╚╣║║╚╗
╚═╩═╩═╝


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

amoonswirl said:


> He really was just looking. With his eyes only.
> But he did get a talking to - first from me, and then from Isabella. I think he has learned his lesson. But just in case, we have him under strict supervision!


well alright but he better behave himself or maybe isabella will get a little doll of her own.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

amoonswirl said:


> He really was just looking. With his eyes only.
> But he did get a talking to - first from me, and then from Isabella. I think he has learned his lesson. But just in case, we have him under strict supervision!



OK, looks like the "source" has spoken! Munchkin is on "probation."

We will anticipate further updates, Karen!  

Meanwhile, love, hugs and scritches to the beauty couple!

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says: "Nice goin,' Munch...keep  AND, keep those wings at your sides!"  )


----------

